# new MTH freight set not running



## Clair (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi --
New to DCC and thought I might find some suggestions here:

Track is connected solidly, terminal wires to track look good. Everything is plugged in and have tried several wall sockets (in spite of the fact that the light came on the first time!).
The track is just one oval, so this shouldn't be rocket science.

Don't know where to look, since this is brand new just out of the box. I even looked for an on/off switch on the engine -- that's how new I am to DCC.

Very frustrating.

So glad and grateful for anything I can look at for issues.

Thanks much.

Clair


----------



## Clair (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh, I think I need to add that the retail box was inside what looks to be the original packing box as it would have been shipped from MTH, the shipping box was bigger still.

However, the packing box looks to have been opened AND resealed again. I'm wondering now if this was returned before??? Can't be they would send it out again without testing?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Is this the DCS system you have?

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Deta...s3mPxFHBt4jlnmlOgFpXyhAxXUUDr3-OKgaAoBs8P8HAQ

If not tell us the model of the controller that you have.


The first thing I would do is test the output of
the controller. You should get something around
14 volts AC on the track.

If you get that then I would suggest re-reading the manual.

There are certain steps that may be required when you
first set up your train. If, for example, the loco has an
address #3 (which is usually the default address on DCC
locos), you would have to enter that to first be in contact
with the loco. If, in fact, someone has previously used
the loco they may have changed the address to something
else. If so, the manual should tell you how to reset
the decoder to default settings.

I am not personally knowledgeable about MTS DCS system
but there are Forum members who are. Our Mod GunrunnerJohn is a
tech for them. If you are unable to get things going after
re-reading the owners manual one of them should be of
assistance.

Don


----------



## Clair (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Don --
Nothing so fancy -- it is their simple beginner's set. I talked to Mo at modeltrainstuff and I am sending it back. He was very nice -- but the set is dead in the water. 
So I've boxed it up ready to go. (The controller's look was much like the old DC system - a knob and a forward/reverse switch. ) 

Anyway, it was good to find out that they are such a good dealer. That's valuable info for sure!

Thanks for your reply.
Clair


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There seems to be some differences between the DCS system
and the DCC systems of Digitrax, NCE and Bachmann among others.

If you can find the train you like using one of those systems you
might do well.

Don


----------

